# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2011 Schedule - Updated 4/12/11



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Andover Police Department 
Andover, MA
May 16, 17, 18, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Assumption College
Worcester, MA
May 23, 24, 25, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Yarmouth Police Department
Yarmouth, MA 
May 31, June 1, 2, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.


Stonehill College 
Easton, MA
June 20, 21, 22, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Simmons College
Boston, MA
June 27, 28, 29, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.


Salem State College 
Salem, MA 
July 11, 12, 13, 2011
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.


COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 246-0755 or email at [email protected]

Please make note of our new contact information.​


----------



## ECPD409 (Jan 28, 2007)

Can Anyone tell me if there is still openings for the COBWEB class at simmons college. Also can anyone tell me if COBWEB returns calls. I left like two messages and 2 e-mails

---------- Post added at 15:47 ---------- Previous post was at 15:43 ----------

_I have called and emailed COBWEB twice with no results. is there another way to contact them? does anyone know if the class at simmons college is full?_


----------



## DeltaTango27 (Jul 14, 2010)

There are currently 11 people signed up for the class at Simmons. I don't know what the max number is in terms of class size. It does typically take a while during this season for him to get back to people because classes are currently in session. I would keep trying.


----------



## POSD (May 21, 2010)

How much is the class? How do you sign up?


----------



## DeltaTango27 (Jul 14, 2010)

Email [email protected] or call 781 246-0755 
Cost of the class is 329.00. You need to be sponsored by your department and be on department time. PM me for any questions. There are still slots for the class open at this time.


----------

